# Lay it on the line lesson by Rik Emmett



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So I heard this song the other day and said myself I need to learn this solo. I haven't challenged myself enough recently to learn new stuff especially solo's. I can generally figure out the intro, verse and chorus for a tune pretty quickly by ear. This was going to require some help...

Rik Emmett to the rescue haha. When I get this down to some playable level I'll try and post a clip.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Clear as mud. I don't think he said what key the song is in.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

There there buttercup, should I hold your hand through it?
Try F major, though if you can't figure out whats going on from watching the vid I'm not sure knowing the key is going to help you.

It's pretty clear from where I'm sitting. After going over it a few times last night I got this one 90% there. A little spit and polish and its off to the races.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> There there buttercup, should I hold your hand through it?
> Try F major, though if you can't figure out whats going on from watching the vid I'm not sure knowing the key is going to help you.
> 
> It's pretty clear from where I'm sitting. After going over it a few times last night I got this one 90% there. A little spit and polish and its off to the races.


there there...bit of a dick comment...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> there there...bit of a dick comment...


Bit of a dick? no just a complete dick is Moose head.Moose head you don't have to hold my hand just tell me the key and I will figure it out. Makes it a lot easier to look for the intervals if you know what that means ? but you need a video. Fffff. You learned nothing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd have a hard time learning that solo without being able to slow it down. That's cool if you can you do it just from that.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol bit of a dick, ya totally. I was actually going for big dick status but I'll settle for the bit haha. 
But seriously he Clearly shows you the chords so figuring out the key shouldn't be too hard. Although I originally posted Am the key is Fmaj. Leads are based on the Am pentatonic.

80% of the song was pretty damn clear. Solo was clear enough for me ymmv. Using my eyes and ears I got it down pretty good. Listen to the original recording, he ads a bit more of a flurry in this than the original.

Maybe in between periods of this hockey game i can make a video.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I should also say in my defence that people these days want things not only served on the silver platter but then need to be spoonfed. So it's not enough for Mr. Emmett to take his time and make a video and for me to share the video with our online community. But then to call the effort of Mr Emmet clear as mud is a bit of an insult and shows the laziness of the individual to not seek out further knowledge to facilitate his ability to learn the song. Am I wrong?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So I tried to play this slowed down and practiced it zero times before making the vid (my first youtube vid btw). So the playing is not the focus and I am aware its not 100% correct as I've only just learned it myself. Have fun.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one, Moosehead. Welcome to the tube. I'll have to remember to subscribe when I'm not on my phone.

Definitely an intermediate lesson, but I'm certain I could learn it at that pace. Funny how simple it looks at that tempo. 

Only negative comment: you gotta plug that guitar in!!!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

ok the last vid slowed down isn't quite right, but I think I done good this time.

now if you were to say this vid is as clear as mud you wouldnt be wrong. Shoulda wiped the iphone camera before filming, ah well next time.

1 take, no edits except I cut the end off. It was just me wanking away, no one wants to see that and besides I think its against the youtube t.o.u. gotta go to redtube for that kind of stuff lol


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I learned a lot of Triumph years ago. Big fan. Learn Fight the Good Fight. Lots of good stuff. Or Rock n Roll Machine for a Pentatonic workout.


----------

